# "Star Trek" The Original Series



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't be the only Star Trek nut on the forum. 
I found all the old episodes. 8)

CBS Star Trek TV Show | Star Trek Episodes | Veoh


Wheels


----------



## Maglar (Jul 18, 2009)

Dang Trekkies! I missed the original series with shatner but I saw the voyager with the women captain, and enterprise with john archer.. The movie was great too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

I remeber it was the one night I could stay up late tv, and very cutting edge for it's days in dealing with current issues. Harry Mud was one of my favorite charactor.


Thanks for the link wheels!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

You're not, although I prefer ST: TNG, ST: VOY and ST: DS 5.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2009)

While I wouldn't consider myself a trekkie, I do like the series. Original ST and ST:TNG were my favs.


----------



## otftch (Jul 18, 2009)

My wife and I were dating when the origional show was on.When it moved to Friday night we didn't go out on Fridays.All our freinds thought we were nuts. Do you remember John Colocos "it would have been glorious" ?
Ed


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like them all too
I got a bit tired of 'meeting the relatives' on ST:TNG and some of the episodes on ST: DS9 were just plain humdrum - the Dominion Wars perked that up a bit. Prior to that it ran the risk of becoming a soap in space.

Ironically, some of the storylines for ST:ENT were the best of the lot. 

The problem with the Star Trek universe is that the timeline was riddled with contradictions, too much backing and forthing and trying to remember (or possibly, not) to fit it in to the sequence; they should have done the Enterprise B, then C, then D. Of course, in that case, they should have done ST:ENT before ST:TOS.

Other things, minor but noticeable if you're paying attention, Deanna declaring a society 'primitive, they still pair-bond in lifelong marriages' then a couple of episodes later Jean-Luc meeting an old friend, a Federation scientist who was 'on his third marriage'... Oh?

In a utopia devoid of capital, it always made me wonder what Starfleet personnel were using to pay for drinks at Quark's bar and what exactly was meant by a 'captain's salary'?

Enjoyable and I miss it but I think it came to the end of the line because it wasn't thought through thoroughly enough and it lacked rawness. I haven't seen any of the latest Battlestar Galactica but I hear it set the new standard for sci-fi.

thought through thoroughly? - any non-English speakers having trouble with that?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> -cut-
> thought through thoroughly? - any non-English speakers having trouble with that?



Nope, I can think it through thoroughly all the way through in thinking thoughtful thoroughness. 
What do you think???


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 18, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Nope, I can think it through thoroughly all the way through in thinking thoughtful thoroughness.
> What do you think???


I'm just confused


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I'm just confused



So am I...let's have a cup of coffee!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2009)

I was almost not going to see the new Star Trek movie because I have been a bit of a purist with Star Trek. It took me quite a while to get used to Picard as a Captain. I did watch a bit of DS9, but got a little bored with it. Janeway's character on Voyager annoyed me. She always seemed to have the answer, like a know it all.

But when I saw the Star Trek Movie that recently came out, I was very pleased. They did a fabulous job with it, keeping it just campy enough to match the original series, but still fresh and interesting. I love how they opened it up for a whole new series, or series of movies.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice find Wheels!

Love the original series, and the 2009 movie.

Don't care much for the rest of the ST shows/movies.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2009)

I always watched TNG growing up, and the originals when they were on, mostly because that was the only "allowed" SciFi on TV. The original series had some great storylines, but I found the sets to be rather cheap (I am able to look over that now, knowing it was top-of-the-line for its time). I found Pickard to be rather wussy as a captain, always wanting to make friends with the mean nasty aliens shooting at him and killing his crewmembers (darn jinxed red shirts!!!). Didn't really get into the other spin-offs, either. I was rather burned out on Trek at that time (of course, this happens quickly, when your first name is "James" and your parents liked "Kirk" for a middle name....seriously....and they're not even Trekkies!). The movie was good, though. Except for the part where Starfleet, in all its collective wisdom, decides to promote a 2nd-year academy student to full Captain of a Starship. That's alot of training to skip. Other than that little unbelievable bit, the rest of the movie was excellent!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 18, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I love how they opened it up for a whole new series, or series of movies.



I believe the movie was a prequel to the original series, and it didnt suck as bad as starwars episode 1,2, and 3 (regarding prequels). I do hope they make more movies with it though, I think it re-introduced a lot of people to the fading star trek era. Loved seeing old spock in it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Harry Mud was one of my favorite charactor.


Great character, played to the hilt by Roger C. Carmel. 



BikerBabe said:


> You're not, although I prefer ST: TNG, ST: VOY and ST: DS 5.



I liked TNG too BB. 
I didn't watch it until the second season because I was still pi**ed that they didn't use the original cast.
The Data character hooked me in to watching. 



otftch said:


> My wife and I were dating when the origional show was on.When it moved to Friday night we didn't go out on Fridays.All our freinds thought we were nuts. Do you remember John Colocos "it would have been glorious" ?
> Ed


CBS Star Trek TV Show | Star Trek Episodes | Veoh "Errand of Mercy" anyone ?
Great episode but it did affect the future storylines quite a bit. 
It kept it from becoming a space war series according to Gene Roddenberry.



Colin1 said:


> Other things, minor but noticeable if you're paying attention, Deanna declaring a society 'primitive, they still pair-bond in lifelong marriages' then a couple of episodes later Jean-Luc meeting an old friend, a Federation scientist who was 'on his third marriage'... Oh?
> 
> I haven't seen any of the latest Battlestar Galactica but I hear it set the new standard for sci-fi.


I wasn't really listening to anything her character said... 
I haven't seen the new Battlestar Galactica either but I have also heard that it is very good.



evangilder said:


> I was almost not going to see the new Star Trek movie because I have been a bit of a purist with Star Trek. It took me quite a while to get used to Picard as a Captain.


I haven't seen it yet but I keep hearing good thing about it.
After Kirk I agree it took a while to get used to Picard's cerebral captaining.
Not sure how you felt about the Guinan character that Whoopi played but I felt it fit into the show nicely.



RabidAlien said:


> The original series had some great storylines, but I found the sets to be rather cheap (I am able to look over that now, knowing it was top-of-the-line for its time).
> (darn jinxed red shirts!!!).
> (of course, this happens quickly, when your first name is "James" and your parents liked "Kirk" for a middle name....seriously....and they're not even Trekkies!).


It made more sense to me after reading Shatner's book and him describing the how the crew would go through the dumpsters looking for odd things to use as part of the set. 
It was also filmed at Desilu studios which was on its final leg. It was where "I love Lucy" had been filmed. 
Desilu-Desi Arnaz Lucille Ball, if you know their history you'll know why the studio was in decline.


All the episodes are on CBS.com too.
Star Trek: Watch Full Episodes - CBS.com


Wheels


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 18, 2009)

I have watched all of the series at some point (my mother is a big fan), and I thought TOS was great - the issues it dealt with and the way it dealt with them was, and still is, brilliant. TNG was OK - although it did veer towards the boring sometimes. I thought Patrick Stewart was a great actor as Picard, but always seemed a fish out of water - Star Trek is a long way from Shakespeare. 

The original movies never did much for me - although Wrath of Khan was very good. The new movie blew me away. DS9, Voyager and ENT had made the franchise stale, and although I cannot stand JJ Abrams as a director, he has breathed new life into the concept and opened up a new plot line which will hopefully lead to some quality new spin-offs.

It still ain't Babylon 5 though 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2009)

I was really looking foreward to Enterprise being a long running series like TNG and Voyager, but it just didn't happen.

It was cool how Enterprise showed how alot of the Star Trek technology came into being, like the Phase-Cannon and the Holodeck...even the episode where Topol sold the guy the Velcro technology was cool. And the Orions were much better looking in Enterprise than they were in Star Trek 

The one thing that did piss me off, was the episode where the altered timeline showed WWII Germans in control of the eastern states of the U.S. and when they showed up over New York, Stukas attacked the ship??? I mean, if the war had advanced that far, and knowing that the Germans were progressing with thier aircraft as they were, wouldn't you think that instead of Stukas, they would have had Ho229s, Me1101s, He1078s or at least Me262s and/or He162s?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2009)

Most likely would have, but the Stuka is one of those planes, like the P51 and F4U, that EVERYONE can recognize. Even those who aren't big history buffs could look at a Stuka and know that it shouldn't be buzzing around New York.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2009)

I am not a trekie but I love the movies and I really enjoy Deep Space 9. I own all the of the seasons on DVD and me and my wife go through phases where we watch them all over again.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2009)

Babylon 5, now there is a show I have not thought of in years. "Space 1999" was pretty good as well, but a little on the hokie side watching it today.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw a few of the TOS episodes, plus a few of TNG. I don't consider myself a Trekkie, but I enjoyed them. I loved the 2009 movie, and The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I had no problems adapting to Picard
He was a Starfleet man of his time, just as Kirk was of his. The 24th century Federation was a more comprehensively mapped-out entity that Kirk's 23rd century Federation; rules, laws, protocols, treaties and conventions made starship captains more accountable for their actions. Picard-era captains were bound by more rules that reached further into the quadrant.

Kirk-era captains were more frontiersmen/pony-express riders, the Federation often wasn't around (physically or politically) when they bumped into bad guys, solutions were dealt from the hip and shotgun justice was often the difference between living to fight another day and getting fragged.

It would have been a mistake to try and put another Kirk on the Enterprise D; Kirk was legendary for being Kirk and a Starfleet full of Kirks would have made Kirk himself, well, just another starship captain.

Kirk and Picard were as different as two captains in any real navy; they both brought a bit of who they were to the job. Picard brought the same Starfleet training as Kirk but with 80-odd years of Starfleet experience fed back into the Academy mill.

I know it's sci-fi, but looking at it as 'how's he going to do Kirk?' is the wrong angle, more 'how's he going to do the captain's job?'


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2009)

Good points Colin, also the ships themselves were all different and required decisions based on what the ship's abilities and shortcomings were. Even Janeway's Voyager was far more advanced than Kirk's Enterprise, which itself was much more advanced than Archer's Enterprise.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 18, 2009)

I am a great fan of Star Trek. It inspired a lot of rocket scientest.

Latest movie was very good.


----------



## proton45 (Jul 19, 2009)

The thing that always impressed me about "Roddenberry's TREK" (as opposed to the later spin-offs), was how he captured the imagination (he spun an adventure that made us feel like we where traveling to new adventures). Somehow the show made the imagined universe of Trek seem big...and full of intriguing adventure. It was fun to see how the Enterprise and her crew would deal with the unknown (using diplomacy of controlled force). But I never got that feeling with any of the later spin-offs. The universe of the spin-offs seemed much smaller, and the solution to the problems seemed to follow "cannon"...


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 19, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Babylon 5, now there is a show I have not thought of in years. "Space 1999" was pretty good as well, but a little on the hokie side watching it today.



I keep toying with the idea of buying Babylon 5 on DVD and watching the lot - although I would probably have to quit work to do it  Space 199 does like dated - although not as dated as it's Gerry Anderson stablemate UFO. I always thought it ironic how the puppet shows have aged much better than his live action work. Maybe it's because the puppet shows were set in a future we have yet to reach, while the settings of the live action shows are now 'historical'.

Coming back to ST, I hope another TV series is made. Personally, I would like to see a prequel to TOS (could we forget ENT happened?) which really conveys the transition between space travel as we know it now and the technology of TOS.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 19, 2009)

Being an old fart, ST:TOS will always be the one and only Star Trek for me; ST:TNG may have "improved" on it, but TOS will always be my "first love". How can you improve on a Captain who has no problem with killing the bad guys, and hooking up with any random alien chick who comes along? A doctor who dispenses equal parts medicine and advice? A science officer who knows his stuff and has no problem telling everyone so? And, all things considered, ST:TOS was waaaay ahead of it's time in 1968 when it first came out.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 19, 2009)

NO COMMENTS


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2009)

LMAO

WOW, budget cuts are everywhere!!!!!

----------------------------------------------------

The one thing I have to give ST:TNG was there were alway s 2 stories, the episode and one running in the background that would be covered over several more episodes.

I also though they did a better job addressing current social ills/topics then the original such as treatment of Vietnam Vets, the USSR etc etc.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 19, 2009)

and i have to agree..i did watch the old series..and i liked the old movies as well.. but its one thing i hate about the new series.. they travel thru the universe and all they meet are humans with some growths ( cancer ? ) in the face ..and they ALL speak english.. and if they do meet someone that dont speak "english" they still speak english but just phrases that is making no sense.. 
i cant even fly for one hr and i come to a country where they speak a language i dont understand shi..t from..

i wish they could get some better storytellers.. they meet galaxtic fogs that "live" and so on.. the concept is good..the stories suck.. the old ons had atleast some good concept..now they suddenly end up in the 17th centry and so on.. just to save budget.. i hate the new series. but still..if its nothing else to watch and i am watching tv i might end up watching it and just getting irritated.. hehe


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 19, 2009)

They actually brought that up in one episode of TOS, the fact that they kept running into humanoid species, and how odd it was that EVERY intelligent race closely resembled humans. They theorized that the galaxy had been seeded by a super-race in the very distant past, and all of the subsequent races they were running into resembled THAT race, including humanity. Not a bad explanation, actually, and had the potential to spawn off a whole slew of new stories (super-race artifacts, information, weaponry, technology, rumors of an intact city/spacecraft, etc).


----------



## proton45 (Jul 19, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> and i have to agree..i did watch the old series..and i liked the old movies as well.. but its one thing i hate about the new series.. they travel thru the universe and all they meet are humans with some growths ( cancer ? ) in the face ..and they ALL speak english.. and if they do meet someone that dont speak "english" they still speak english but just phrases that is making no sense..
> i cant even fly for one hr and i come to a country where they speak a language i dont understand shi..t from..
> 
> i wish they could get some better storytellers.. they meet galaxtic fogs that "live" and so on.. the concept is good..the stories suck.. the old ons had atleast some good concept..now they suddenly end up in the 17th centry and so on.. just to save budget.. i hate the new series. but still..if its nothing else to watch and i am watching tv i might end up watching it and just getting irritated.. hehe



Actually in "TNG" they did meet other forms of sentient life that didn't walk on two legs (and they had communication problems)...OH, wait (eeek)...my inner geek is showing!


----------



## proton45 (Jul 19, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> They actually brought that up in one episode of TOS, the fact that they kept running into humanoid species, and how odd it was that EVERY intelligent race closely resembled humans. They theorized that the galaxy had been seeded by a super-race in the very distant past, and all of the subsequent races they were running into resembled THAT race, including humanity. Not a bad explanation, actually, and had the potential to spawn off a whole slew of new stories (super-race artifacts, information, weaponry, technology, rumors of an intact city/spacecraft, etc).



It was in "TNG" not "TOS" (sad I should know that...or care)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2009)

They must've brought it up in both series, assuming that the younger kids might not have caught that original episode. I remember Bones and Spock discussing it at one point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll put my hand up....Love my Star Trek...series or movies. enjoy Sci-fi period!

Babylon 5....Brilliant series too!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> They must've brought it up in both series, assuming that the younger kids might not have caught that original episode. I remember Bones and Spock discussing it at one point.


RA it was discussed in this episode of Star Trek (TOS).

Star Trek - The Original Series Video - Return to Tomorrow - CBS.com


Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 21, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> ...they kept running into humanoid species, and how odd it was that EVERY intelligent race closely resembled humans...


Could be closely related to the fact that the laws of physics are constant throughout the universe, with constant laws one only requires a reasonably constant set of tools. The humanoid form is highly successful when you consider what we can accomplish; locomotion, pentadactyl dexterity, opposable thumbs, colour vision all driven by a massively impressive computer that naturally forms patterns, remembers, communicates and cooperates in groups where necessary. 

It could be that those skills, that particular template is the minimum requirement for species supremacy on a given oxygen- and water-abundant planet.

If you consider cars or aeroplanes and their formative phase in a wind-tunnel, though they look superficially different the wind-tunnel can in fact only come up with one answer that is ultimately successful, a wind tunnel will not 'bat for your side' giving preference to your design over your enemy's and the car or aeroplane must be evolved by the designers to reflect this success template or face the prospect of coming up with something that doesn't fly or is second best, in which case it will quickly perish at the hands of the other side's products, whom we can assume did design theirs to reflect this - survival of the fittest, in a rudimentary, natural selection context.

If evolution can be considered the analog of the wind tunnel, then possibly it too can only come up with one answer, to succeed and progress in sophistication we needed to have evolved as we have done, in humanoid form. There have been one or two attempts...

...some near-misses might include Neanderthal Man, very similar to us bar his inability to communicate effectively, one tribal group could not grunt the same grunt as the tribal group in the next clearing and they would likely regard them as local bounty rivals anyway, so cooperation would not be high on the agenda either - two key aspects of the 'success template' missing already. Along came Cro Magnon Man (us) and Neanderthal Man found himself unable to compete; the inferior template perishing at the hands of the successful one.

Just an opinion but I don't think humanoid-template-everywhere is such a gigantic leap of imagination.


----------



## proton45 (Jul 21, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> They must've brought it up in both series, assuming that the younger kids might not have caught that original episode. I remember Bones and Spock discussing it at one point.






wheelsup_cavu said:


> RA it was discussed in this episode of Star Trek (TOS).
> 
> Star Trek - The Original Series Video - Return to Tomorrow - CBS.com
> 
> ...




mY bAd...It was (also) the plot of a "TNG" episode from the 6th season called The Chase (Star Trek: The Next Generation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Live long and Prosper" 

Watch it here: http://www.blinkx.com/video/star-trek-the-next-generation-tng-the-chase/TNoNVqUXi2iFs5ERAvk2KA


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

hehe

but english is sure not the evelutions windtunnel ..if itw as the whole world would have one language..
but then we have the tower of babels if you belive in those stories-- anyway.. i dont like the humanoid idea as planets are different and evelution will adapt to the planet its on.. and actually humans are a crappy race..we get diseases..we dont get old.. we loose our teeth and they dont replace and so on.. its just the brain that saved us.. i would say sharks are much better ( even crocs ) as they have been around for millions of years..so for me i like star wars better as they have different languages and different evelution solutions to different planets  to me that is more realistic 
but again..we all have different opinions and thanks for that  that is what make it all so fun..and also gives us series like star trek..star wars.. Star Gate and so on ( now star gate is a cool idea..as humans have travelled in those gates for ages.. so they are all humans ( msotly ) .. and that the odl goods ( like viking god and so on actually were humans comming to earth in those gates..now i love that concept ) but the new battle star galatic series sucks more that i have words for.. 
( atleast they could have fantasy enough to give the characthers new names and dont pretend to be the old series.. there star trek is better as they have going forward.. NOW that is one thing i love about the new series in Star Trek ( one tiny detail i LOVE..all the different U.S.S Enteprises on the wall of the captains cabin.. even the old WW2 enteprise.. the old Enterprise from the old series and so on..


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

and ok..i can go with the plot in episode 6 ( TNG ) 
just read it on the link here  ( and it sure makes it cheaper for the special effect guys that are making the episodes..hehe )


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

proton45 said:


> mY bAd...It was (also) the plot of a "TNG" episode from the 6th season called The Chase (Star Trek: The Next Generation) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Live long and Prosper"
> 
> Watch it here: Blinkx Video: Star Trek: The Next Generation [TNG] : The Chase


Too much stuff to remember it all Proton.
I am just surprised and happy at the legs this topic has had so far.
Thanks for the link to episode 6.







Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> but english is sure not the evolutions windtunnel ..if it was the whole world would have one language..
> 
> *then what are we doing on this forum, from all four corners of the globe - communicating. We can do it, if we put our BRAINS to it - that marvellous computer I was talking about*
> 
> ...


Here is some text to make the message long enough


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

as i said i could go with the theory in episode 6 as i had never heard of that  and ok ! so i can live with the humanoid idea  but i like aliens better  ( my view on evelution and how it should be episode and all respect and i also agree that on some planets evelotuion might have taken the same turn( i dident say everywhere..may humanoids in star wars also but also more different species ) and you have many good points and seeing it from a bit different perspective than i do  thanks for sharing  it also makes me see it a bit different !! but it still dont explain why i sit on a A/C and land in belgium a couple og hrs later and i dont understand doodle of what they say so i think they should put more different languages into star trek..not just english..and some more strange creatures  that would make it more fun to watch and for me ( perhaps not you but me ) more realistic. 

and you have a very good point about evelotion and specilaisation..and yes..that might lead to totall vipeout of the species ( like pandas that only eat one kind of leafs ) and the possibility to adapt is the most important thing of all so i agree on that but i also see it from another point.. that soem otehr "aliens" are just as adaptable.. but are not humanoids..as the planet they live on is totally different than earth.. just a slight change ( higher gravity ) in gravity would make us in pretty bad shape.. our backs wouldent stand it..they cope hard enough as it si with the gravity we have and walking on two legs. acording to certain scientist we should still be walking on all four but we dident..we defied gravety and walked upright as it gave us a advatage over other species  but oh well.. just my opinions. no offense to anybody !! and we all have different opinions thank god for that ( if there is a god.. hehe )

but we dont get old compared to other species like turtles.. redwood trees and so on ( now you will say that its a tree.. but still it gets 4-5000 years old..we get perhaps 70-100..turtles live to 2-300 years.. but we have earned ( fought ) for our place in this planet but still I think ( and thats my opinion and all respect for others opinion that we humans are a bit crappy compared to other species on this planet ) and sharks imunitysystem gives it a edge over every disease we know.. even aids.. so ours is not that good.. but we mate like rabbits so some are bound to survive as its so many of us..hehe


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2009)

I get what you're saying about the universe speaking english...if I remember right, there was supposed to be a universal translator that actually was mentioned in the Enterprise series (Hoshi was working on it), and some of the species that Archer and his crew encountered, they couldn't communicate with at first, until Hoshi figured the syntax out and entered the info into the UT.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 21, 2009)

They also made a big deal about it in that one StarTrek (OS) movie where Kirk and McCoy were on trial for killing the Klingon ambassador. Huge clunky things, but then again I don't think the Klingons would have been too concerned about asthetics.

SciFi is, for all intents and purposes, the fantasty daydreams of the author in question. Same with fantasy, and any fictional works...but we're discussing SciFi right now. Its like the author's inner dreams, with his personality thrown in the mix. So imagine you're standing in a crowded room. Inevitably, there are people in there who, for no apparent reason and with absolutely no malice aforethought, will simply get on your nerves. You won't like them. Nothing personal, just differences in personalities. There are those you'll strike up a "working relationship" with. You don't mind being around them, but they're not high on your speed-dial list of folks to call when you want someone to hit the movies with. Then there are those who, after two minutes of talking to, you've obviously hit it off and are best friends for life. (and a whole scale of ranges in between, but you get the idea) SciFi authors are like that too. Robert Heinlen (however you spell it) is acclaimed as a master storyteller. I don't particularly care for his books, I find them to be rather shallow with cookie-cutter characters. I couldn't get into Dune either, dunno why, it just kinda grated on me when reading it. Star Wars was phenomenal (the originals, anyway), and any of the spinoff books by Timothy Zahn were excellent. I also liked alot of the MechWarrior stuff (even played the RPG with actual pen and paper for awhile), and will read ANYTHING put out by David Weber ("Honor Harrington" series) and Arthur C. Clarke. 

Basically....there's a bit for everybody. I can see the point in the "humanoid super-race seeding the galaxy", but it makes alot of sense to me that different bi-pedal lifeforms would have evolved in different shapes ala Star Wars (with few exceptions, they're generally still humanoid, but with better costuming department). I've seen guys get really close to fistfighting when defending their favored SciFi series/author/movie....and just have to laugh. If ya don't care for it, and someone else does...so what?  

Geeez, my braincell is tired....did I really type all that?


----------



## proton45 (Jul 21, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I get what you're saying about the universe speaking english...if I remember right, there was supposed to be a universal translator that actually was mentioned in the Enterprise series (Hoshi was working on it), and some of the species that Archer and his crew encountered, they couldn't communicate with at first, until Hoshi figured the syntax out and entered the info into the UT.



Their are actually several episodes in "TNG" where they specifically address issues of communication, or misunderstandings in communication...yes the "universal translator" is a high tech gizzmo that was invented for the sake of plot convenience. However it is how they explain the English dialogue. 

One episode I like is "Darmok"...even with the "Universal translator" Picard still has trouble communicating. Darmok - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Loud as a whisper" is sort of interesting because of the 3 voices the negotiator speaks through...The "Warrior", the "Scholar" and the "woman", each one communicates a different emotion. Loud as a Whisper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 22, 2009)

The problem with 'humanoid super-race seeding the galaxy' as opposed to humanoid-template-everywhere is that it only explains where we came from, it does not explain where they came from.

Assuming we did crawl out of the sea x millions of years ago, we have evolved into something capable of high-technological achievement, even space exploration; evolutionary path or creationary design? If species on other planets reached the same level, how much different could they look? Less fingers, longer legs, larger heads, no hair, whatever but basically humanoid in appearance, it's difficult to imagine another physical form performing with equal success. The humanoid form is the most successful form nature and evolution can come up with. Or design and creation.

Of course, it is not difficult to merge the two ideas, once space-borne they could go on to seed the galaxy but they would indeed need to be a super-race, I think relativity would have a big say in pan-galactic travel and our warp-travelling (many times the speed of light) Star Trek characters have only covered 19% of the Alpha Quadrant in a little over 230 years of Starfleet existence.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

i agree with you 100% raidalien, proton and Cloin 1 and now that i have learned more about teh backkground on star trek episodes it makes more sense to me 
i just love Sci-fi ( but certain movies like you said.Dune and a few others dont get to me )
riddick is awsome cool..wish they would make more of those movies 

thanks for sharing your input


----------



## badbear (Jul 22, 2009)

I will stick some pics of my enterprise on the forum when its finished just for all you trekkies like me.BB i,m with 88 on the riddick films awesome.BB


----------



## proton45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i agree with you 100% raidalien, proton and Cloin 1 and now that i have learned more about teh backkground on star trek episodes it makes more sense to me
> i just love Sci-fi ( but certain movies like you said.Dune and a few others dont get to me )
> riddick is awsome cool..wish they would make more of those movies
> 
> thanks for sharing your input



Ya, I'm digg'in the sci-fi...sort of, in the spirit of the "Moon Anniversary" and all (its got me thinking). 

I've never been a big "Dune" person myself...never quite got it. I always wondered if it was the way the movies where made (bad). I never read the books, but it seems to be a "myth" based saga (sort of like the "Lord of the rings"?), and I have trouble buying into alternative/mytho's type mystic stuff...I'm not really a "religion/mysticism" kind of guy (I was raised to go to church though, went most Sundays)...I'm more of a science thinker (maybe my Dads influence...he always explained stuff to me as a kid).


p.s. Please, I don't mean to get into a religion discussion...I respect both sides of the fence. 
Please don't take offense of my mysticism/religion comment, I mean this in a literary sense.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

looking forward to see that  is that the original old enterprise ? i just to have that and a klingon when i was a kid. put my paintingskills was not so good back in those days so it ended up like a mess so it blew up with firecrakers  hehe

and more Riddick chronicles please  and NO more Ewoks or Jar Jar binks..allthough i am a huge star wars fan and love almost everything that has to do with sci-fi there are elements in certain movies like star wars and star trek i dont like.. and i guess we all hate ewoks..lol and i could also do without Data..allthough he is plausiable..i just dont like the charater.. hehe

sorry for mixing other Sci-fi elemets into your thread here.. i still haev the book from the first star trek movie..and i kinda like that book.

maybe one should start a generall sci-fi thread


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 22, 2009)

proton45 said:


> ...I'm more of a science thinker...
> 
> ... I don't mean to get into a religion discussion...


Science and religion are on a collision course
After the event, they will nurse their banged heads and realise they were talking about the same thing all along


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

and no problem Proton  i sure wont start any discussion about religion !i respecy both sides of tye fence also and also those that are above the fence and those underground.. we all must be allowed to think and belive what we want 
and its all about Sci-Fi here ( and most star trek i guess..lol ) 
but Dune..now what was up with that ? a very strange movie.. somwhow it just sucked.. ( like the ewoks in Return of the Jedi..hehe )


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I'm a trekkie too. Maybe not a die-hard one, but I still enjoy a star trek episode every now and then. The Wrath of Khan has got to be my favorite star trek movie to date, although the new one that just came out is pretty close too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Well, I'm a trekkie too. Maybe not a die-hard one, but I still enjoy a star trek episode every now and then. The Wrath of Khan has got to be my favorite star trek movie to date, although the new one that just came out is pretty close too.



I haven't seen the new Star Trek yet Ferdinand.

Wrath of Khan is my favorite Star Trek movie.
I liked the last original cast movie Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country too.
Christopher Plummer as General Chang worked for me.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2009)

While the new one is pretty darn good...The Wrath of Khan is still my number 1 favourite Trek Movie too!!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh yeah guys, Wrath of Khan is the greatest. I like pretty much all of the six original movies, except for The Final Frontier (too much Shatner).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 24, 2009)

The Final Frontier was pretty lame.
The whole search for God theme didn't work at all.
And to have a half brother of Spock's just appear that late in the series was another one that didn't work for me.


Wheels


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah wc, the plot could have been really worked on some more.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 24, 2009)

From what I have read Shatner had a lot to do with the writing of that movie.
He also directed it. That movie could have very easily killed the franchise, IMO.


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Its so cool that this thread has not been discussing the new re-booted "Trek"...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2009)

Wheels, I'll tack on the (WIR) _"Which Is Right"_ at the end of your IMO.

It really could have killed the franchise.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 25, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> From what I have read Shatner had a lot to do with the writing of that movie.
> He also directed it. That movie could have very easily killed the franchise, IMO.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Very true. Maybe he wanted something else to "kill" instead of just his third wife.


----------



## proton45 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Very true. Maybe he wanted something else to "kill" instead of just his third wife.



"Denny Crane"!!!

[edit], but really...thats kind'a bad taste.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 27, 2009)

proton45 said:


> "Denny Crane"!!!
> 
> [edit], but really...thats kind'a bad taste.



Yeah, sorry man. I can be a little sick in the head sometimes.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 28, 2009)

Any favorite characters outside of the standard main characters.
VB mentioned Harry Mudd.

I liked Khan in the episode Space Seed
Which of course was the episode that introduced us to Khan Noonien Singh. 


Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Jul 28, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Any favorite characters outside of the standard main characters.
> VB mentioned Harry Mudd.
> 
> I liked Khan in the episode Space Seed
> ...




Mmm, characters...gott's think. One feature of the "classic" show I really enjoyed was the female costumes. Seems like they got away with a lot for the 60's.






Not too scantily clad...but nice!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 28, 2009)

Bill Theiss did push the limits when it came to the womens costumes.
A very good thing, IMHO. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 28, 2009)

Chick in blue in the first pic is cute!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry, but nothing beats the green lady.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sorry, but nothing beats the green lady.


How about a real green lady?

Like an Orion from the Original Series


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

THAT's THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT!!!! I don't know why but that really works for me.

I didn't even notice one of the girls had a green dress on.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought the Orions in the Enterprise series were pretty dang hot (as far as green chicks go)


----------



## proton45 (Jul 29, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Chick in blue in the first pic is cute!



Sally Kellerman...she was in "M*A*S*H" the movie.


----------



## proton45 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2009)

proton45 said:


> Sally Kellerman...she was in "M*A*S*H" the movie.



Looks like the girl from "The Partridge Family" and "LA Law".


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see the resemblence between Susan Dey and Sally Kellerman.
Proton is right though it is Sally Kellerman.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just going by the pic. I'd take Susan Dey any Dey over Kellerman.


----------

